# Food QUantity.



## Angelo2222 (Oct 9, 2015)

hello to everyone. 
Is there a calculation formula of the amount of food ,depending on the age or weight , that we have to manage them daily?
My girl have 4 months (12-13kg)and she eat normal dried dog food.
Thank


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

The amount you feed is going to be dependent on the quality of the food your feeding. A lower quality food for my dog (65 lbs) would be 4-5 cups per day. The food we feed, which is Acana, is 3.5 cups per day (for an active dog). And even then, we don't necessarily follow the feeding instructions on the bag, but use it as a guide. If our boy leans out, he gets increased amounts. Each V is different, but they can be tough to keep the weight on due to their activity level, so you need to adjust accordingly.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl actually eats less now at 3 years old than she did when she was 12 weeks old! We feed her about 3 cups a day of Acana, probably a little less. I like to keep her so I can see her last couple ribs when she turns, and a nice tucked tummy. If she starts looking a little too lean we feed a bit more for a while, and vice versa. 
She's 46 pounds, btw.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Puppies need more food per body weight and at more frequent intervals b/c they're growing.

Read the label of the food and see what it says, typically a 3 month old baby eats about a cup/3x day. You should be able to see a hint of rib but when they're standing, the bumps of the back bone shouldn't be noticeable. 

It's Ok to add or subtract a little food and see how that affects their weight.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I just free feed my two now, Ruby, 4 year old (48lb) loved Elvis's puppy/junior food, Elvis (now 9month and pushing 65lb) loved Ruby's food, so now I have a mixture of junior and adult food in the food bin and they both seem to like that .....although Ruby likes hers out of Elvis's bowl and vice versa..


----------



## Angelo2222 (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks for your advice . 
means i feed my dog properly. 
she eats about 1 + 1/4 cups at each meal - 3 times a day and plus desserts such as fruit or other treats for dogs.

have a nice day to all.


----------

